# new red crystal shrimp!



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i just went by petsmart and they had CRS for $6.99 each.. i got 5 of them, and they only charged me for one  so i just got 5 for $8 or so with tax.. they all look REALLY nice and healthy and there were a few shed skins in the bottom of the tank that they were in.. will these be ok with neon tetras and amano shrimp? i have a 10 gallon and its got an HC carpet in it and a partial dwarf hairgrass carpet in it with a piece of driftwood for hardscape. i put a filter pad thing for a fluval edge over my filter intake so they dont get sucked in.. will they be fine eating the dead parts of the HC/grass and flake food? or do i need to get something else.. ?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

If they fit in the mouth of the tetra, they're food. They will eat fish flake food and graze for algae/micro organisms around the tank. You can better nourish them with Shirakura or Mosura shrimp food.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I think if they are a good size they should be ok. give them java moss, which will supply food and shelter. If you want them to breed, most of the babbies will get eaten, but some may grow given enough shelter


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

its been over a week now and all are still alive and 2 or 3 of tem have shed. i removed the tetras one day 1 and put them in my 55 gallon tank so now all thats in there is two amanos and 5 CRS and one CPD.. i know i need more  haha


----------



## Toppy72 (Jan 16, 2005)

I didnt have a problem with fish eating my shrimp, until I fed them some frozen Mysis shrimp. Once they got a taste for them that was it- The fish slowly picked off all my CRS


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Shrimp from around 1cm in size will be fine with the tetra, babies is more of a problem, but as you've removed the fish, there's no issue.

Theyt will be fine with the amano.

Re feeding, getting Shirakura etc would be a special treat (& expensive!) They'll eat pretty much anything - cheaper options include standard algae pellets & vegetables (boiled for a minute of two) - courgette, cucumber, cabbage, etc... 

Mine have bred in a community tank with no special treatment or specific food - some algae pellets & a lump of veg once a week! There are loads of hiding places, so some of the wiser babies survive long enough to get too big for the fish, but I have witnessed whole batches of new born babies get eaten in seconds!


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I heard that if those species intetbreed the result can be an ugly brown shrimp. Could be wrong but id look into it


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

dabrybry said:


> I heard that if those species intetbreed the result can be an ugly brown shrimp. Could be wrong but id look into it


CRS and Amanos cannot interbreed. Totally different species. I suspect dabrybry is thinking of Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS), which can interbreed with Yellow, Blue Pearl, and Snowball shrimps and, yes, when that happens most of the offspring are the wild, native color (brownish-clear).


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

+1 on basically everything everyone has said. great deal i wish my petsmart was that dumb . i had troubles with neon tetras and shrimp, they nip at the shrimp and they ate a shrimp slightly bigger than it's mouth whole in front of me!
planetinverts.com is a really good site
here's a chart i frequently refer to
http://planetinverts.com/Will These Shrimp Interbreed.html


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I kept my cherry shrimp with galaxy rasboras and never had a problem. You can keep cherry shrimp with any shrimp that isnt the same species. If you dont know if they are you can look up their scientific name online before you buy them. If their name starts with Neocaridina you should not buy them in fear of interbreeding. Shrimp names starting with Caridina are okay but require different water parameters. Good luck!


----------

